# Double wide Mobile home roof



## spig

Not knowing how much of your home is vault we have added insulation to mobile home roofs by removing the roof vents and gaining access to the attic per say and have it reblown with insulation. double wides in our part of the country have vents on the shingle roof that are easy to remove with i think three screw how ever we put back a 14 inch vent so that we can make a little bigger hole to access space and allow better venting of that part of the house


----------



## nap

If your home has a vented attic area, adding insulation on top of the roof will do no good. You will still have the airflow up through the eaves and out whatever roof vents there are. That is still going to remove heat from the living space.


----------

